# Sudden pelvic pain :(



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

This morning I woke up and i have pelvic pain today. Very uncomfortable. Even my lower left side is bothering me. Got be the change of weather going from cold to warm back and fourth. Took a Zantac for my hernia and Claritin for allergies and uti's cause around this time of year I get them seasonal. Gets frustrating. Wish I didn't have more than just one thing. Had oatmeal for breakfast cause was mushy.


----------

